# Buying smoker for Boyfriend



## alicai (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm going to buy my boyfriend a smoker for his birthday, but do not know whether to buy a gas or charcoal smoker.  We already have a large natural gas grill, so we (as in he) will primarily be using the smoker as a smoker and not as a grill.  If you have any advice as to how to decide which kind of smoker to purchase, it will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and hope you all had a safe and happy 4th of July,
Alicia


----------



## richtee (Jul 5, 2008)

Get the charcoal...and WELCOME to SMF! Any one you do get... point him here..we got ya covered. Or don't tell him a thing and be an "expert"  LOL!


----------



## meowey (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  I too would recommend charcoal, as there is something therapeutic about tending a fire.  Enjoy the food!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 5, 2008)

For a first, I would buy a gas unit, I got a GOSM which I really like, great unit if ya can still find em.  There are very similar ones a Sears an a few others manufacer a similar unit, I think another is smokey hollow.  Gas is alot easier ta use as you can regulate the temps easier an it does not require alot a tendin too.  Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 5, 2008)

I say charcoal also-there fun-and a gal that's doing that for her man-if u break up can I have dubs? enjoy your time here.


----------



## ddave (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd say charcoal as well.  If he gets frustrated with it early on, you can always convert it to gas with an Afterburner.  But you can't convert a gas smoker to charcoal.

And by the way, you are a very thoughtful girlfriend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## alicai (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like Charcoal's the way to go and may be more fun.   Glad to hear he can convert it to gas if it's too frustrating using charcoal.  Thanks again and I'll definitely make sure he logs on to this site once he gets his present (his b-day isn't until the 20th).

Alicia


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 5, 2008)

I too would recommend a charcoal smoker.  It's more fun to mess around with coals and fire.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 6, 2008)

They all have their own pro's and cons. Which ever you choose, I am sure you'll get great smokes from it.


----------



## ddave (Jul 6, 2008)

And if you/he doesn't at first, send him back here.  The guys and gals on this forum can certainly point him in the right direction.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## fishawn (Jul 6, 2008)

How about ELECTRIC!.....None of the other MES or electric boys stand up for the wall outlet? I vote electric........EASY.....never out of charcoal,  gas or proane. Like uncle Ron P. says "set it & forget it"....He also made the "pocket fisherman" you know....A lot of pro fisherman are still using that thing to this day......


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

And my "bottle and jug cutter"  LOL!


----------



## erain (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, firstoff you a very thoughtful person to be buyin a gift like this... an if he dont like cuz of one or the other.....i dunno, i wud be happy to get a
smoker, reg of type.

i am going to differ from these folks who are correct in that you WILL get the best results  from a charcoal. but it depends on your lifestyle. if you havethe time to tend the smoker on a pretty much constant level than charcoal by all means. if this is not going to happen and a set it and forget it type is going to foot the bill better than prob gas the way to go but still need to watch it somewhat, a GOSM is very popular. and if truly hands free is what would foot the bill best than something like an MES would work here


----------



## ronp (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I thought you were talking about me, until I read the set and forget thing. I back you up though, set and forget.

Love my MES!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2008)

If he has a gas grill then I would suggest a gas Smoker not everyone likes messing with charcoal and if he did he would probably have a charcoal grill. Gas is easy and thats why I like it.


----------



## ddave (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with ya there, Piney!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The "fun" of tending the fire wore off pretty quick for me.  That's not to say I wouldn't do it again sometime -- if I could find some decent lump around here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But for now, it's gas!

That being said, I thought erain summed it up quite nicely though.

Dave


----------



## bigbear (Jul 6, 2008)

Your man is lucky to have a lady as thoughtful as you! I agree that either gas or electric is the way to go. He may eventually move back to charcoal but learning charcoal is another skill. 

Let him learn to smoke meat first, get some favorite recipes of his own, enjoy the whole thin blue smoke thing and then he will branch out to whatever floats his boat. He can go to charcoal, real wood chunks and a firebox or pellets if he likes. You can't go wrong either way.

The far more important thing is to just do it and have some fun!

Happy smokin' to you both!!


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 6, 2008)

I can not believe someone hasnt said buy 1 of each!!  You guys are slackin'!!

Alicia...whatever you get I am sure he will be happy :)  

Does he know much about smoking?  If not have him to take the time to learn alittle before starting so he isnt discouraged.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kookie (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the smf and anyone will be a good smoker for a newbie, even an electric one is good too.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with Lisa. I like the way you think. One of each.

PS Can you present that idea to my wife, please?


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally think a cheap charcoal water smoker like an ECB is the way to start. I had never had a smoker until spring. I had always used gas for grilling and had never even used charcoal for anything, let alone smoking. I learned a lot about smoking and controlling temperate using the ECB. I learned what I liked and didn't like about a smoker and it led me to my GOSM. I think a gas smoker will eventually be where your boyfriend ends up if he takes to smoking (meat, that is). 
I equate it to buying your teenage son a brand new car for his first vehicle. Most people would not do this. Instead, most people buy them a modest car that they can learn on and then work up to a more advanced model. There is something primal about tending a fire that is very appealing to men.
Whatever you decide, please make sure you have fun and post some qview pics of the first smoking.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 6, 2008)

reading this thread i just got the idea of how to turn my char griller pro into a great propane smoker when im lazy! I personally love tending to the fire all night and personally think charcoal or wood both offer better flavors than gas. but,like i said i will now make a small modification to my single burner cast iron stove to fit it inside my fire box for those lazy days. ( a quick connect is on order) What ever you get him he is one lucky man. if he is cooking on gas already the gas model may be better for him. like others said converting a charcoal or wood burner to propane is easy and to go the other way is not so easy.

my very first smoker was electric and i still use it. I love my little chief!


----------



## joe sixpack (Jul 6, 2008)

I had not grilled or cooked with charcoal in over 20 years (I was a propane grill user) when my girlfriend showed up with an charcoal ECB "Gourmet Model" ) as a gift. 

Using natural charcoal lit with a chimney starter brought back many memories of old. Keeping up with the temperature took just a bit of doing, but I caught on easily.

My 3rd smoking was ribs. Perfection!! Even so, I will stick with this $30.00 ECB a/k/a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal Smoker until it falls apart. Then I will decide whether or not to go the "set it and forget it" route.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have one of each, ecb, new braunfels side burner, electric and GOSM and I would vote foe the gasser to start once he is addicted eerr experienced I am sure he will try differant styles. either way you go remember TBS, cold adult beverage good lookin SO and close friends now that is livin right. Oh and welcome to SMF.


----------



## alicai (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thanks again for all the advice, I ended up getting him a charcoal smoker and giving it to him early as a suprise.   He's super happy and is goign to smoke some meat today.  I told him to check out your forum so I'm sure he'll be logging on soon.
By the way he's now my fiance, he proposed last week (before he even got the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow...now THAT'S LOVE  LOL!

Lookin' forward to setting him out right!


----------



## krusher (Jul 14, 2008)

whip out your credit card and order this,, he will love it



http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations!

On both your engagement and buying a smoker. Hope to see or hear about some of the smokes that come off your fiances new smoker.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 14, 2008)

Just going to throw my 0.02c in ........ i'm a charcoal/wood only guy, grilling and smoking so i am biased. I did have an oppurtunity to use a gas grill when we were on vac recently. Had thought about getting a gas grill until i used one for three days .... definitely sticking with the charcoal.

Anyways .....

If he likes to tinker with stuff, and has the time and patience to play with charcoal then definitely go that way. 
If he isn't then go for a gasser ........... or electric (thanks fishawn)! 

Something else to consider is ... if he gets a taste of charcoal then you may be getting a new grill too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Congrats on the proposal


----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats to both on both 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We'll need pics of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 And a proper roll call with the new familly member ( smoker ) info 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Best place there is to get off on the right foot is right here , ask questions ( only dumb ? s are the ones not asked ) Have fun and post often


----------

